# Le thème retenu



## Voce

Salve!
Ho un problema con il termine "retenu" nella seguente frase:

"Cette année le thème *retenu *par les églises de Pologne est celui la transformation".

Non riesco proprio a rendere in modo sensato il termine, ma ho visto che oltre ai significati principali c'è anche quello di "ricordare", perciò ho tradotto così:

"Quest'anno il tema *ricordato* dalle chiese della Polonia è quello della trasformazione".

Il contesto è un articolo sulla Settimana di preghiera per l'unità dei cristiani iniziata oggi.

Grazie infinite per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
È semplicissimo: scelto.


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Voce,
secondo me si potrebbe tradurre con "il tema selezionato" oppure "il tema scelto".
ciao!


----------



## Voce

Ciao, matoupaschat e buon anno!
"Scelto" è perfetto.
Grazie mille e grazie anche a Pernie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Voce, altrettanti auguri a te!
Matou


----------

